# Waiting impatiently!



## bluemog (Apr 21, 2012)

This is worse than a kid waiting for Santa!

Our new Eldiss Aspire 255 arrives in July so the calendar is duly being crossed off eac day but it's the proverbial 'watching a kettle boil' syndrome. Time passes SOOOOO slowly but I'm sure when it arrives........ winter will be here in no time.

Looked at this site as a guest and when I saw the wealth of knowledge and (humour) available I decided to join. The POI's are impressive because they pinpoint several in my area that I would never have thought about and thankfully the instructions on some blog on this site proved invaluable in allowing me to transfer them to my Garmin.

I look forward to reading lots more valuable tips and having a chuckle at some of the contributors to the site.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 21, 2012)

bluemog said:


> This is worse than a kid waiting for Santa!
> 
> Our new Eldiss Aspire 255 arrives in July so the calendar is duly being crossed off eac day but it's the proverbial 'watching a kettle boil' syndrome. Time passes SOOOOO slowly but I'm sure when it arrives........ winter will be here in no time.
> 
> ...



Welcome bluemog.
What part of the country are you from?


----------



## scampa (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome from a not so sane one lol


----------



## robbiec0 (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome. You have my sympathies. We ordered a Dethleffs Sunlight T64 on 3rd December last year. Was told delivery in January, then March, then April. Perhaps we shouldn't have ordered all those extras. It has felt like an eternity. The Good news is it will be in England for collection next week. HURRAH.


----------



## bluemog (Apr 29, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Welcome bluemog.
> What part of the country are you from?



We're in Peterhead, north of Aberdeen. Always warm and balmy here and the wind never gusts over 5mph. AYE RIGHT!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Robmac (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## robbiec0 (May 1, 2012)

Collect ours tomorrow. YIPPPPEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Brochloon (May 3, 2012)

How many sleeps is that then till you're "on the road"


----------



## Burtie (May 4, 2012)

Goodluck bluemog it will be wellworth the wait

hope you enjoy every minute of yours robbiec0


----------



## bluemog (May 7, 2012)

*Fa'as at?*



Brochloon said:


> How many sleeps is that then till you're "on the road"



I can guess who this is and if you ever need a "HAND" you only have to ask!

As far as "sleeps" are concerned it's 54 but I'm hoping no more than 60. With our luck there'll be some production glitch or admin hickup............... par for the course I suppose? Any way I'll give you a shout when the 'bar's open' on our first trip.


----------



## lotty (May 7, 2012)

welcome to the site and I hope you don't have to wait a moment longer than you have to for the van to arrive.
:goodluck: and :have fun:


----------



## herbenny (May 7, 2012)

You must feel so excited, I hope you enjoy your future travels and adventures :drive::fun:


----------

